# Waffenschmied zu Rüstungschmied



## Blackfalkon (27. Juli 2007)

Bin jetzt Waffenschmied auf lvl 341 und will zum Rüstungschmied wechseln.Geht das ? Wenn ja wo und bei welchem Npc? Verliere ich dann mein lvl auf 341 oder wird dieser beibehalten?


mfg Blackfalkon


----------



## Isegrim (27. Juli 2007)

Nur einen Thread unter deinem...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=14252


----------



## Blackfalkon (27. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Nur einen Thread unter deinem...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=14252




Ich war da aber habe nix gefunden könntet ihr den Namen von dem Npc geben und vielleicht auch die Koords wäre echt super!


----------



## Isegrim (27. Juli 2007)

Bitte entschuldige, da habe ich etwas verwechselt. =(

Um deine Spezialisierung zu wechseln, mußt du einfach zu dem Lehrer gehen, der sie dir beigebracht hat. Gegen eine Gebühr von 25-100 Gold (je nach Charakterlevel) kannst du dort deine Spezialisierung verlernen. Danach den Lehrer für die gewünschte neue Spezialisierug aufsuchen.

Wenn du Ally bist, Ironus Froststahl aufsuchen. Wenn du Horde spielst, Borgosh Glutformer.

Deinen Skill von 341 behältst du. Die Questreihe der anderen Spezialisierung brauchst du nicht zu absolvieren.


----------



## Blackfalkon (27. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige, da habe ich etwas verwechselt. =(
> 
> Um deine Spezialisierung zu wechseln, mußt du einfach zu dem Lehrer gehen, der sie dir beigebracht hat. Gegen eine Gebühr von 25-100 Gold (je nach Charakterlevel) kannst du dort deine Spezialisierung verlernen. Danach den Lehrer für die gewünschte neue Spezialisierug aufsuchen.
> 
> ...




Das war doch eine Quest  womit ich Waffenschmied wurde wie soll ich also Waffenschmied verlernen?
Ich will einfach kein Waffenschmied mehr seien und Rüstungsschmied werden ohne von 0 anzufangen ist das möglich oder nicht?


----------



## Logeras (28. Juli 2007)

Hast du schon ne Spezialisierung? Also Axt,Hammer oder Schwertschmied? Wenn ja musst du zu dem Lehrer der dir die Spezi beigebracht hat  der verlernt dir das wieder kostet ab Stufe 60 glaub 100g. Danach musste zum Lehrer der dir Waffenschmied beigebracht hat der verlernt dir das denn auch für 10g. Danach kannste Rüstungsschmied lernen.


----------



## Blackfalkon (28. Juli 2007)

Logeras schrieb:


> Hast du schon ne Spezialisierung? Also Axt,Hammer oder Schwertschmied? Wenn ja musst du zu dem Lehrer der dir die Spezi beigebracht hat  der verlernt dir das wieder kostet ab Stufe 60 glaub 100g. Danach musste zum Lehrer der dir Waffenschmied beigebracht hat der verlernt dir das denn auch für 10g. Danach kannste Rüstungsschmied lernen.




Ich habe keine Spezi.
Bin Hordler bei wem kann ich also Waffenschmied verlernen wie heißt der und wo ist der ?


----------



## Isegrim (28. Juli 2007)

Gibt dir Borgosh Glutformer denn keine Option, deine Spezialisierung zu verlernen, wenn du ihn ansprichst?


----------



## bruce lee (1. September 2007)

ich bin jetz waffenschmied mit schmiedekunstfähigkeit auf 375 und möchte jetz auch den rüssischmied erlernen geht das irgendwie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (1. September 2007)

bruce schrieb:


> ich bin jetz waffenschmied mit schmiedekunstfähigkeit auf 375 und möchte jetz auch den rüssischmied erlernen geht das irgendwie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte lies diesen Thread noch einmal. Langsam. Und vor allem komplett.


----------



## ThomasO (19. September 2007)

Nein es geht nicht @bruce lee!
Genauso wenig kannst du Sachen die du als Schwertschmiedemeister erstellt hast, als einer auf Rüstungen spezialisierter Schmied, tragen und umgekehrt.


----------



## Krendel (21. September 2007)

Blackfalkon schrieb:


> Das war doch eine Quest  womit ich Waffenschmied wurde wie soll ich also Waffenschmied verlernen?
> Ich will einfach kein Waffenschmied mehr seien und Rüstungsschmied werden ohne von 0 anzufangen ist das möglich oder nicht?


Diese erneuten Fragen, nach der doch recht Informativen Antwort verwirrt mich zutiefst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiwa (12. Oktober 2007)

ich habe das gleiche Problem...

ich will meine Spezialisierung Waffenschmied verlernen.
Ich geh also in OG zum Waffenschmied-Lehrer und der bietet mir auch an diese Spezialisierung zu verlernen. Es erscheint auch noch das Fenster, daß es 5g kostet dies zu verlernen. Ich bestätige die mit einem "klick" auf annehmen und NIX passiert...

Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## aVoid (20. Oktober 2007)

wiwa schrieb:


> ich habe das gleiche Problem...
> 
> ich will meine Spezialisierung Waffenschmied verlernen.
> Ich geh also in OG zum Waffenschmied-Lehrer und der bietet mir auch an diese Spezialisierung zu verlernen. Es erscheint auch noch das Fenster, daß es 5g kostet dies zu verlernen. Ich bestätige die mit einem "klick" auf annehmen und NIX passiert...
> ...




Ich habe jetzt den Thread gelesen, weil ich auch umskillen werde.
Und wie ich hieraus erfahren habe, musst du erst nach Winterquell gehen und deine Spezialisierung (Axt/Hammer/Schwert) verlernen, erst dann kannst du Waffenschmied verlernen und Rüstungsschmied werden.


----------



## Garya (2. November 2007)

Also - mir ging es vor kurzem ähnlich. Nur warv es ein wneig anders. Ich hatte zu beginn meiner Kriegerin mirt einmal in der Schmiedekunst das Rüstungsschmieden ausgesucht, war jedoch dann auf einen anderen Beruf übergewechselt!

Leider konnte ich beim erneuten erlernen von Schmiedekunst leider nicht auf Waffen gehen.

Ein netter GM hatte mir damals weitergeholfen!"

Die Sache mit dem erlernen einer neuen Profession ist recht einfach. Man reise nach tanaris, gehe von Gadezan in Richtung Meer, dort findet ihr das Dampfdruckkartell. In einer der Hütten steht ein Knom, der bei anreden sagt dass man auf dem Tisch neben/hinter ihm ein Buich finde. Ließt man jenes steht da so etwas wie das alle Gedanken aus dem Kopf verschwinden, somit habt ihr eure Spezialliesierung gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr dann zu dem Schmiedespezialliest eures Vertrauens geht, könnt ihr euch abermals für eine Kategorie entscheiden.

So zu der Frage ob man dann alles wieder verlernt - ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke schon.... aber das solltet ihr vielleicht einen GM mal ganz lieb fragen.... falls hier sonst niemand dies weiß. Allerdings dneke ich nicht, da mann sich ja auch ohne Schmiedespezialliesirung auf 300 und höher bringen kann.

So long
Eure Garya

ps: Das verlernen von jeglicher Berufsspezialliesierung ist immer bei diesem Buch -. also auch ein lederer und ein Alchi kann dort sich wieder herunter setzen.
pps. Schreibfehelr sidn beabsichtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (4. Dezember 2007)

Hm komisch kenn ich gar net. Hab schon 2 mal gewechselt von Waffenschmied auf Rüssischmied und dann wieder zürück zum Waffenschmied aber alles ohne diesem Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## ZhouThai (2. Januar 2008)

sagt mal da hier ja jeder von waffenschmied auf rüstungsschmied umskillen will soll dass heißen dass waffenschmied eine schlechte wahl is? weil dann werd ich mich davor hüten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (3. Januar 2008)

Kommt darauf an was du bist als Char. Mein Jäger hatte die Mondsichel ,aber um die zutragen musste ich Axtschmied sein als Vorraussetzung. Da ich mir aber jetzt die nette Gladi-Set3 Axt für Hunter geholt habe ist der Axtschmied bei mir natürlich überflüssig. Deswegen überlege ich umzuskillen auf Lederer ,weil der bessere schwere Rüssi herstellen kann für Hunter wie der Schmied.

Für Leute die mit ihrer Gilde nicht über Kara hinauskommen sind die Waffenspezis oder auch die Brustrüssis sei es Platte oder auch die Schwere Rüssi mit ihren netten Aufwertungen eine gute Alternative zu den drops aus den Inis.


----------



## Erdwusel (16. Januar 2008)

OLeider gibt es generell keine Spezialisierung die sich für einen Heiligpala lohnen würde, gibt keinerlei Waffen mit + Heal oder Manareg oder so, wo man ne Spezi braucht.
Vor BC wurde noch gesagt, das man z.B. für die Hand der Ewigkeit Hammerschmied sein muß.
Hab deswegen umgeskillt und sehe dann, das das Rezept doch von jedem gergestellt werden kann. Jetzt switche ich immer mal zwischen Holy und Schutz und werd wahrscheinlich auch wieder auf Rüssi gehen für Tank.
Wobei die Brust außer viel Ausdauer und Rüstung auch nicht so der Hit ist.
Dann kann ich allerdings meine Drauchenfaust auf die Bank legen und nie mehr anlegen, schade.


----------



## RazorTK (28. Januar 2008)

So, um dass nun mal etwas zu entwirren:

Man kann die Spezialisierung verlernen, ohne den Skill zurückzusetzen. Heißt im Umkehrschluss: Wenn du Rüssi Schmied mit Skill 361 bist, behälst du auch 361. Beachte jedoch, dass du die Items, die du nur in deiner Spezialisierung erlernen kannst, nun nicht mehr tragen kannst!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei den Lehrern der jeweiligen Profession kann man den Spezi (mal abkürzen) verlernen. Dieses hat 100G gekostet. Dann
einfach den Lehrer für eine andere Profession anquatschen und neue Spezi erlernen. Bei mir ging das damals so. Sollte der Lehrer euch keine Möglichkeit geben, erst wie oben beschrieben nach Winterquell reisen und oben im Haus, wo auch die kleine Bank ist, mit dem jeweiligen Spezi-Lehrer quatschen. Nun dürfte das Verlernen kein Problem mehr sein. 

Nun zu den zu herstellenden Items:

Rüssi-Schmied ist meiner Meinung nach nur lohnenswert, wenn man Off Krieger ist. Man lernt die sogenannte Brustplatte der Könige und die beiden Erweiterung (z.B. Bollwerk der uralten Könige). Diese Serie bietet eine hohe Rüssi Zahl, Ausdauer und Stärke (Letzte Stufe ~1850 Rüssi, 56 Ausdauer und ~40 Stärke). Also ideal für Off Krieger im PVE.
Die Waffenschmiederichtungen sollte man nach seiner Waffenfertigkeit aussuchen. 
Beachte jedoch auch hier: Die erste Stufe des jeweiligen Waffentyps ist noch leicht zu erbauen, da die Mats im AH gekauft oder zusammengefarmt werden können. Die 2.Stufe erfordert schon Urnether, welches gegen Hero Marken eingetauscht oder in Hero Inis erbeutet werden kann. Hierzu ist zu sagen, dass z.B. die 2. Stufe des Einhandstreitkolbens (Drachenschlag, wenn ich mich nicht irre) schon 8. Urnether verbraucht. Macht schon mal 5-6 Hero Inis, wobei man jedesmal das Urnether, welches beim Endboss droppt, im würfeln gewinnen müsste (außer die anderen 4 überlassen es einen).
So, kommen wir zur 3. Stufe. Dieses verschlingt sage und schreibe 5 Nethervortexe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (im Beispiel Einhandstreitkolben)
Nethervortex droppt aber nur im High Level Content, sprich ab T5 Inis (SSC, FdS). Und da gibt es bestimmt noch andere von den 24 Mitgehern, die darauf Anspruch erheben.

Bist du das alles zusammengefarmt hast, hast du sicherlich schon den einen oder anderen Dropp aus den Inis, der bei Weitem höherwertig ist: Vergleiche Fluch des Narren aus Kara und den Einhandstreitkolben, den man bauen kann.

Solltest du in den Besitz eines Epic-Rezeptes kommen, kannst du vielleicht damit ein wenig Gold machen, aber man sollte bedenken: Selbst gebaute Items erreichen niemals den Standard, die die Gegenstände aus Instanzen haben.

Und noch ne Sache: Als Jäger, welcher dann schwere Rüssi tragen kann, sollte man lieber Lederer werden. Oder du arbeitest auf die schwere Epic-Rüssi (Netherkettenhemd, wenn ich mich nicht irre) im Spezi Baum des Rüssi Schmiedes hin.

Hoffe, dass ich euch ein wenig weiter helfen konnte.

MfG Meta


----------



## Erdwusel (29. Januar 2008)

Das stimmt schon, das diese herstellbaren Epics nicht an die Dropps aus dem Instanzen rankommen.
Allerdings raidet ja nicht jeder, deswegen haben diese Rezepte auch Ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Tanagor (5. Februar 2008)

Wobei ich schon mal gerne wüsste ob ihr euch mal ernsthaft die Stufe 3 Rüstung angeschaut habt. Also ich kenne nichts was den gleichen Effekt UND nen "Benutzen" in nem Brust-Item-Slot hat....

Und dann denke ich mir : "Hmmm 150 Stärke auf Knopfdruck -  Einfach so...." 

Schon genial und ich kenne kein Item das den Brust-Slot für nen Off-Krieger so gut belegt....


----------



## markbergs94 (5. Dezember 2008)

ich habe ein Umskill problem und zwar ich habe Waffenschmied verlehrnt und will die rüsti quest annehmen kann sie aber nicht annehmen und jetzt bin ich traurig und wollte so dringent rüsti werden aber no quest no schmied for rüsti was kann ich machen?


----------

